# Bus Friends



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

One day, at a bus stop there was a girl who was wearing a skintight miniskirt. When the bus arrived and it was her turn to get on, she realized that her skirt was so tight she couldn't get her foot high enough to reach to step. Thinking it would give her enough slack to raise her leg, she reached back and unzipped her skirt a little. She still could not reach the step. Embarrassed, she reached back once again to unzip it a little more. Still, she couldn't reach the step. So, with her skirt zipper halfway down, she reached back and unzipped her skirt all the way. Thinking that she could get on the step now, she lifted up her leg only to realize that she still couldn't reach the step. So, seeing how embarrassed the girl was, the man standing behind her put his hands around her waist and lifted her up on to the first step of the bus.

The girl turned around furiously and said, "How dare you touch my body that way, I don't even know you!"

Shocked, the man says, "Well, ma'am, after you reached around and unzipped my fly three times, I kinda figured that we were friends."


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## VDG (Dec 23, 2012)

:lol: :lol: didn't see that coming


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

:lol:


----------

